# Polymorphie, Abstract Class, Interface



## gadget (7. Mai 2007)

Hallo zusammen!

Soweit ich das von C# her weiß tritt Polymorphie immer dann auf wenn man von einer abstrakten Klasse ableitet.
Ist das bei Java ebenso?

Tritt Polymorphie auch auf wenn man statt der abstrakten Klasse ein Interface verwendet das man implementiert?

Vielen Dank!

Gruß


----------



## SlaterB (7. Mai 2007)

jo (nach meinem Verständnis),

aber es kann auch Polymorphie ganz ohne abstrakte Klassen oder Interface auftreten 

warum liest du nicht einfach erstmal in einem Buch oder bei google, WAS Polymorphie ist?


----------

